
IPhone OS on Mac Pro and 24″ Multitouch Screen - zeedotme
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvCo6-KhZT4&fmt=18
======
stcredzero
Are tilting multi-touch LCD screens even available?

~~~
Skeuomorph
Looks like Dell 2405FPW (I had one, great screen), which does rotate to
portrait, but is not a touch screen.

<http://images.google.com/images?q=dell+2405+fpw>

Don't see any signs of third party touch screen add-ons, such as a platform
under the monitor stand or a custom edge.

"Since this originates from Dreamfield.se, a group that works on HD post-
production (note their about section: “Dreamfield are working with any aspect
of post production and the main body of our products are made in-house.”), I’m
now 99% sure this is a fake." @[http://www.sampletheweb.com/2009/06/14/iphone-
os-running-on-...](http://www.sampletheweb.com/2009/06/14/iphone-os-running-
on-a-mac-pro-and-a-24-inch-touchscreen/)

~~~
pxlpshr
Same exact thing I said when I saw the base of the monitor. And notice his
head is extremely still (to the point of being odd), which is probably to make
the keying (removing the 'green screen') more accurate. I noticed some spots
in his hair that did not reflect reality. In addition, the real iPhone OS uses
the accelerometer to detect orientation. I'm not aware of any monitor having
this feature.

I too am 99.9999% positive it's fake. Nevertheless, fun to disprove. ;)

------
nudded
I took a screenshot of my iPod Touch just to see if it could look so crisp on
a big screen. even on my 13" macbook it looks pixelated. I consider this video
a fake. (edit: video appears to be made by HD production guys, explains why
the interface is smooth even on 24")

also, arm != x86 instruction set.

~~~
dchest
iPhone OS runs on x86 as well (see simulator in iPhone SDK).

~~~
drewcrawford
More like they recompiled springboard and some other core iPhone apps to run
under OSX. This is why you can use real Foundation types in the simulator that
don't exist on the phone (NSCalendarDate), why you can use OpenGL extensions
on the simulator that don't exist in hardware, and why certain UIKit
transitions (i.e. Curl) don't work in the simulator. All the simulator is
doing is running UIKit, Springboard, etc. compiled for OS X and running in an
iPhone-shaped window.

~~~
st3fan
Why do you think they would have the Springboard source code? These are people
from an effects studio in Sweden ... there is no reason they should have that
code I think.

I'm also convinced now it is a good fake.

~~~
nixme
He's talking about how Apple made the simulator in the iPhone SDK.

------
illicium
Gorilla arm.

~~~
ori_b
For those who don't know what he means, see:
<http://www.kickerstudio.com/blog/2009/02/gorilla-arm/>

------
st3fan
Looks like the simulator that is running fullscreen.

------
InkweaverReview
That is really cool. I wonder where he got the hardware to pull that off? The
tilt sensor and the multitouch LCD definitely make this an awesome piece of
work.

------
DougBTX
Website of the people who posted the video: <http://www.dreamfield.se/>

